# Ignore User



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't find any Ignore User function. Most boards I participate in have an icon next to the user in the posts that allows you to ignore posts by that user.

am I blind or is it just that this board doesn't want that functionality?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This link should take you there:

http://www.dbstalk.com/profile.php?do=ignorelist


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank You!

Very much appreciated!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

This is the first forum that I have use the _Ignore_ feature.

It is also the only forum I'm on that is associated with a business.

I find it a very useful tool in eliminating the personal individual rant against a business in every thread they attempt to hijack.

Thank you again for this feature.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I was going to respond to help....but I can only see the posts of one user here. 

Call it irony.


----------

